# The wait is over!



## suzimc

Hi ladies I thought I'd leave you a wee post to tell you I'm no longer pregnant but am the proud mummy of Conor Andrew McGeachy who was born on Monday March 26th weighing a whopping 9lbs 8oz! He's now a good bit smaller as he was born at 38+4 and is a bit jaundiced.
We spent 4 days in the hospital before he was born by elective section as he kept trying to arive from the thursday before but couldn't get decended far enough to push me into full labour and the hospital was so busy that they kept me on pain killers and waited till Monday to deliver him! It wasn't too bad although I was desperate to see him and not too happy to be holed up in the hospital. Anyway it was all worth it, even the catheter that I had to keep in for days as I couldn't pee without it the day after the section, happily this is now gone and I can pee fine on my own!!!
Thought I'd keep you updated and I'll attach a pic when my son comes in and attaches it for me! xxx
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-26 14.59.45.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 22









2012-04-04 16.26.54.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Maple Leaf

Congratulations sweetheart! My last LO was 9lb 9 and I'm expecting another 9lber.! 
Look forward to seeing some pics. X


----------



## DeeM73

Congratulations once again Suzi :happydance: xx


----------



## Garnet

Congrats to you and your little one!!!


----------



## mtnprotracy

Yay! That's awesome, Suzi. Can't wait to see pictures.....congratulations!!!


----------



## Sparkly222

That's fantastic news! Congratulations! xx


----------



## future_numan

That's wonderful.. Congratulations on the birth of your son !


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Congrats Suzi!!!


----------



## Gia7777

Congrats to you and your little one!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mtnprotracy

He is a very handsome little boy! Congrats again....hope you're recovering nicely!


----------



## Nrs2772

Congratulations :)


----------



## suzimc

Thanks Tracey, I am recovering very nicely thankyou, am off out most days with Conor in his pram...think that's a stroller! I don't think I've ever recovered this quickly from a section...funny its been my most dreadful pregnancy but old mammies seem to recover faster if I'm anything to go by!! Its so much easier to appreciate my baby at this age too I just love him so much I can't believe it, I can spend hours just looking at him! xxx


----------



## mtnprotracy

suzimc said:


> Thanks Tracey, I am recovering very nicely thankyou, am off out most days with Conor in his pram...think that's a stroller! I don't think I've ever recovered this quickly from a section...funny its been my most dreadful pregnancy but old mammies seem to recover faster if I'm anything to go by!! Its so much easier to appreciate my baby at this age too I just love him so much I can't believe it, I can spend hours just looking at him! xxx

That's good to know about the recovery time! It's been 13 years since my c-section, so I am a little nervous! Looks like we will be booked for April 25th--a week later than originally thought. At that time, I will actually be TERM...never made it to term with the other 3! I hope my little guy is as big and handsome as yours....I can't stop looking at your pictures....he really is adorable. I'm sure I won't be able to stop looking at Ben when he gets here either! Take care and enjoy :D.


----------



## suzimc

He will be every bit as lovely! Its those mother eyes of ours Tracey, we always give birth to the most beautiful baby that ever was! I hope you get to term and you're looking good for it so far. We were at 38 weeks and he's a bit jaundiced he's got another few days then he's got to be rechecked by the paediatricians,he's only gained half an ouncein the last 5 days so the midwives are not happy with me! Personally I think he's just a bit small...my second son lost lots of weight and took his time putting it back on too and he's a picture of health just the smallest of his siblings! Sorry I'm rambling again. Amvery much looking forward to the birth of your perfect wee bundle now too! xxx


----------



## Borboleta

Congratulations on your sweet LO:)! God bless you and your baby:).


----------



## zennie

Congratulations:flower:
He is adorable, you must be soooo proud.
Great to hear how well you're recovering from c-section!


----------



## orangesatsuma

Big congratulations!!! He is gorgeous  Hope you are not too tired of sleepless nights. 
I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Storm1jet2

Awww brilliant news - many congratulations!


----------



## Bats11

Congratulations! Wow Big Boy! How cuddly!


----------

